# Grand Mayan Riviers vs Mayan Palace Riviera??



## vckempson (Aug 20, 2011)

If the Grand Mayan Riviera units are the newer & nicer buildings with better views, why are they less TPU's to trade into?

For Jan/Feb 2012 exchange, the Grand Mayan's are 13 or 14 TPU's, whereas the Mayan Palace units are 19 or 20 TPU's.  Isn't that backwards from what you'd expect?  I've looked at the reviews, maps and threads but am still confused.

The Grand Mayan are the larger units in the buildings that surround the pond in a horshoe shape looking out toward the ocean.  Each unit has it's own little dunking pool.  The Mayan palace buildings are stacked on top of each other perpendicular to the ocean, with mostly no views.   The Grand Mayan should cost more to trade into, but it's not.  What am I missing?  

We want to book a couple of 2 bdrms units for a family getaway in Jan or Feb.  There's ample availability at each, but want to book at the nicer of the two.  Which should I be looking to stay at?


----------



## Tropical lady (Aug 20, 2011)

*Grand Mayan......*

I would stay in the Grand Mayan for several reasons.  Except for the Grand Luxxe area, you can access all the areas of the resort and there are/can be  more activities to select.  The GM has the large balcony as you mentioned with the dipping pool which is a nice feature.  The MP's balcony only allows you to stand or use a chair sideways and you are restricted to the MP pool area.  They do watch since you wear wristbands designating where you are staying.
We have owned/stayed in both of these and enjoyed all our vacations, but go for the Grand Mayan.
We only use and do not exchange so I do not understand why MP is more than the GM unless it is a system error.
Enjoy......


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Grand Mayan no contest*

We've stayed at both, Grand Mayan units are much nicer. You can still be far away from the beach, pools and restaurants no matter where you stay. Balconies at the Mayan are a joke, as are the kitchens. Grand Mayan is more upscale in every way. I can't understand the Tpu difference, it seems backwards.


----------



## pittle (Aug 20, 2011)

I own at both, and if you have a choice - go for Grand Mayan. The units are a little larger, the frig certainly is and the patio is really nice at the GM. If you have small children, they will love the dipping pool.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 21, 2011)

RCI must have made a mistake with their numbers for TP.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks all for confirming that the Grand Mayan is the one to go with.  It is a bit odd that it takes less to trade into.  Maybe they have a greater supply of the Grand Mayan to get rid of.  That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 21, 2011)

There are 2 RCI listings for the MP (6635 and 6483).  
There is only one listing for GM.
For some reason, the MP listings for 6635 and much lower than 6483 (developer weeks vs. deposited weeks?).
There are 21 MP buildings running perpendicular to the beach.
There are 13 GM buildings, the last 6 running perpendicular to the beach, out farther than GM buildings 1-7.
With both RCI listings for MP and only one for GM, there are many more MP units available for Jan/Feb than GM units.
*Grab the GM unit(s) while they last.*


----------



## BC Bum (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been to MP RM 10x. I prefer MP to Grand Mayan. I always request and insist on a room in bldgs 1 through 4. Then you are steps from the large MP pool, the beach, the main building with the grocery store and all of the restaurants. The GM rooms are nicer, but I would rather have the location of MP. I spend minimal time in the room anyway. The Grand Mayan is too far from everything and has no views at all. Just my preference. I'd stay in either one though.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

BC Bum said:


> I've been to MP RM 10x. I prefer MP to Grand Mayan. I always request and insist on a room in bldgs 1 through 4. Then you are steps from the large MP pool, the beach, the main building with the grocery store and all of the restaurants. The GM rooms are nicer, but I would rather have the location of MP. I spend minimal time in the room anyway. The Grand Mayan is too far from everything and has no views at all. Just my preference. I'd stay in either one though.


Maybe that's the reason? We stayed at the GM, and it was very far to get to the main pool and restaurants. It's a hike, while the MP seems to be closer to everything. Depends on whether you prefer seclusion and a relaxed atmosphere or being in the hub of things. Of course, being at the GM, you have access to almost everything, while MP is restricted from GM amenities.


----------



## BC Bum (Sep 4, 2011)

Technically MP owners don't have access to GM -it never stopped me


----------



## waldvogelmj (Oct 23, 2014)

If you had a 30 point deposit and a 14 point deposit, would you spend 14 points for a one bedroom at Mayan Palace or 14 points for a hotel room at Grand Mayan?

Or is it worth the RCI combining fee to spend the 16 points I need for a one bedroom at Grand Mayan and combine the fragments I have left?

It would be perfect to use that 14 point deposit for a 14 point trade if possible.


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 23, 2014)

waldvogelmj said:


> If you had a 30 point deposit and a 14 point deposit, would you spend 14 points for a one bedroom at Mayan Palace or 14 points for a hotel room at Grand Mayan?
> 
> Or is it worth the RCI combining fee to spend the 16 points I need for a one bedroom at Grand Mayan and combine the fragments I have left?
> 
> It would be perfect to use that 14 point deposit for a 14 point trade if possible.



I own at the MP and I trade through RCI for GM when I can.  I would go for the one bedroom GM.  To me, the extra $ to get the GM would be worth it, and have extra TPU and time (that gets extended combining also) for another future trade.

A 14 trade with a 14 deposit is perfect numerically, but I would go GM.

Your MP trade as well as GM trade could be way out away from the pools in either case.  You probably will not get MP 1-4 or GM 1-7.


----------



## waldvogelmj (Oct 23, 2014)

What's way away? We don't mind walking, but are you talking miles? How many minute walk is worse case?


----------



## pittle (Oct 23, 2014)

waldvogelmj said:


> If you had a 30 point deposit and a 14 point deposit, would you spend 14 points for a one bedroom at Mayan Palace or 14 points for a hotel room at Grand Mayan?
> 
> Or is it worth the RCI combining fee to spend the 16 points I need for a one bedroom at Grand Mayan and combine the fragments I have left?
> 
> It would be perfect to use that 14 point deposit for a 14 point trade if possible.



I would take a 1 bedroom Mayan Palace over a GM Hotel room any day.  The one bedroom unit will have 2 rooms plus the bathroom (with a separate sink just off the entry) and you will also have a small frige, a microwave, coffeemaker, blender, and 2 burner cook-top.  It is nice to be able to spread out rather than just have a hotel room in the evenings and early morning.


----------



## pittle (Oct 23, 2014)

waldvogelmj said:


> What's way away? We don't mind walking, but are you talking miles? How many minute walk is worse case?



Here is the photo from Google earth that was taken this year.  The U-shaped group are GM buildings 1-7, then the ones on the left side going towards the highway are also Grand Mayan unit.  I think the Grand Bliss is closest to the highway.  The triangle shaped buildings are Grand Luxxe, and the ones that are smaller and start closest to the ocean and go almost to the highway are Mayan Palace.  There are a bunch on the far right side that have yet to open.  They originally were to be Mayan Palace, then Mayan Palace, Regency, and now Bliss.  (The 3 with a whiter looking roof behind the GL are currently the only 3 Bliss units anywhere - I am not sure that all three are open though.)

Shuttles run continuously between the units.

[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Mayan-Palace-Pools/n-gFLmc/i-3NqcHpw/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's another map that I found helpful.


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 23, 2014)

waldvogelmj said:


> What's way away? We don't mind walking, but are you talking miles? How many minute walk is worse case?



Worst case the walk is about 10 minutes, no not talking miles.  Maybe half a mile from GM 13 or MP 21 to the pools and they are the farthest out (and there are frequent shuttles going by if it's too hot or you're too tired) to and from the pools.

The complex is big, but you can walk it.

I agree with Phyllis, if you only want to use your 14 TPU's for a 14 trade, then take the MP one bedroom over a studio GM (which is only a hotel unit).  A suite is always more enjoyable.  But if you decide to use your other banked unit, then go for the GM for more comfort and luxury.


----------

